# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real or Fake? Test E 250. Anabol Dbol 10mg. Nolvadex 20mg.

## BryanS1987

Can anyone tell me if any of this is g2g?

I dont know if ive missed any lab names etc.

----------


## vBRAH

Seem all legit to me.

----------


## bigswoll

They look good if u don't want them I'll try em out 4 u  :Wink:  happy pinning

----------


## Bevsta123

Did you purchase them online? (i dont think asking this question is against the rules)

----------


## JR G lady

I think u are g2g bro, post up results when ready

----------


## shredded

GTG bro

----------


## Jonnyg419

Everything looks real except for that Prada Box, definitely knockoff Prada hahaha

----------


## mikepal88

> Everything looks real except for that Prada Box, definitely knockoff Prada hahaha


Lolzz , spent all of his money on gear, had to go knockoff. Atleast he is bettering himself! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bazzaman

Looks G2G man! Give us an update on how it has all worked out for you

----------


## Cuz

IMO, the amps look legit but im no pro.

----------

